# What are the perks of dating you?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

as we have had red flags , what about perks of dating you?

i would say i will buy you anything you want (not over pricey though} and i am a good listener so i will spend hours listening to all your problems.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Tremendous sex.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

leec said:


> as we have had red flags , what about perks of dating you?
> 
> 
> 
> i would say i will buy you anything you want (not over pricey though} and i am a good listener so i will spend hours listening to all your problems.


My perks might be red flags to others. But here goes.

If you're poly, I'm part of an established quad. So you know I'm not talk to later pull back.

I'm a multi type geek. Sci-fi, fantasy, tech and board games. Also video games. And yes gamer girls and geek girls are real!

I'm not only part of the BDSM lifestyle if that's your thing, but an educator, specializing in safety. My number one lecture is my BDSM 101 class, titled Fifty Shades of Reality.

I've been at my current job over 20 years. So steady and reliable.

I am a man and not a male. Males will mess things up and not acknowledge it. I straight up admit I screw up frequently. It takes a man to do that.

And the one that could be a major red flag, but for the elite few is a bonus perk....bad puns. I've got a total of 9 kids (all grown. Another perk) and 9 grandkids (between all us spouses, so the dad jokes are strong with this one.

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm physically appealing, quick sense of humor, generous in and out of the bedroom, I can cook and I am good paying for a date or letting a lady have the reigns in choice or if she wants to pay or take some control in other situations.:smile2:


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I don't have to role play the sexy nurse...I am one >


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

notmyjamie said:


> *I don't have to role play the sexy nurse...I am one >*


*Do you ever wear the sexy nurse outfits, or not?

Or both?*


----------



## oceanbreeze (Oct 8, 2007)

My perks are that I can be funny, but also very serious. I work very hard, but also like to rest a lot. Like to cook and have my own hobbies that keep me busy. I love playing with my son and seeing him happy. I generally like to be happy and feel that life should be uncomplicated so I try to deal with life with solutions and strategies.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

None... I’m married!


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

arbitrator said:


> *Do you ever wear the sexy nurse outfits, or not?
> 
> Or both?*


I've never worn a "sexy nurse" costume. To be honest, I've found a lot of guys find my scrubs way sexier for some reason. There is something about a nurse...maybe it's because the "first" nurses were, in fact, prostitutes. I get hit on way more if I'm wearing the scrubs.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

I don’t understand...most people that answer are either married or in a LTR 

Shouldn’t be question be rephrased to: what would I get out of it if you cheated with me? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I am completely honest, 100% faithful and have that British bulldog spirit. Oh and also that typical dry British sense of humour.:grin2:


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Hmm I’m honest, loyal, I’m warm and loving and supportive. I’m a hard worker. I’m steady. I love sex. I just am down to do anything... I’m outdoorsy, Indoorsy, like to try new things. I like to make the person I’m with happy, so I pay attention to what they like.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm faithful to boot and loyal to a fault. And I listen with interest. Unfortunately, I don't even want to think about dating anytime soon if ever.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

heartsbeating said:


> None... I’m married!


I think the idea of the question is you are no longer married or widowed and ready to start dating again.

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

InMyPrime said:


> I don’t understand...most people that answer are either married or in a LTR
> 
> Shouldn’t be question be rephrased to: what would I get out of it if you cheated with me?
> 
> ...


As I noted to @heartsbeating there is an underlying assumption of you are single for some reason, or it can include those of us who are poly. But it's a what if question, not an assumption of current reality.

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

maquiscat said:


> I think the idea of the question is you are no longer married or widowed....




Holy Vajayjay, that’s dark...

I don’t think I will be dating if I was widowed...

I am self-absorbed, stubborn and annoying. I dislike most people because they always want something from me...I am usually pessimistic about things (because I think it’s more realistic to be pessimistic).
I don’t let things go easily and dwell on things that don’t really matter. I am also obsessive and compulsive sometimes. Also socially awkward: I ask and say the most inappropriate things when with people (especially if I am warned not to ask something beforehand...).

Tempted yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

.....aw shoot....You stole my thunder........


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> None... I’m married!


Hahaha! Love this but I took it to mean dating Mrs. Conan for myself.:wink2:


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

maquiscat said:


> I think the idea of the question is you are no longer married or widowed and ready to start dating again.
> 
> Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


OK, but I know that if anything happened to my husband I am not going to date/marry again. I saw the question as theoretical. :smile2:


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

If I were single and a friend were trying to sell me, I think they'd be stuck with "he has a nice personality". Back in my day, I was a nice guy, amusing, pretty smart. Oddly, it worked well for me. I dated some really wonderful women. I married amazingly well.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

notmyjamie said:


> I've never worn a "sexy nurse" costume. To be honest, I've found a lot of guys find my scrubs way sexier for some reason. There is something about a nurse...maybe it's because the "first" nurses were, in fact, prostitutes. I get hit on way more if I'm wearing the scrubs.


Scrubs _are _incredibly sexy >


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

InMyPrime said:


> Holy Vajayjay, that’s dark...
> 
> I don’t think I will be dating if I was widowed...
> 
> ...


*Sure you're not a law professor?*


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

notmyjamie said:


> I've never worn a "sexy nurse" costume. To be honest, I've found a lot of guys find my scrubs way sexier for some reason. There is something about a nurse...maybe it's because the "first" nurses were, in fact, prostitutes. I get hit on way more if I'm wearing the scrubs.


Mrs. Conan wears scrubs for work and I concur. I can't keep my hands off her! She gets a lot of attention from men at work as well.

Funny but scrubs are sexy!:grin2:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

heartsbeating said:


> None... I’m married!


I'm married 32 years. I still date my wife 0


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> I'm physically appealing, quick sense of humor, generous in and out of the bedroom, I can cook and I am good paying for a date or letting a lady have the reigns in choice or if she wants to pay or take some control in other situations.:smile2:


What Consn said.. plus the good listener thing.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

leec said:


> as we have had red flags , what about perks of dating you?
> 
> i would say i will buy you anything you want (not over pricey though} and i am a good listener so i will spend hours listening to all your problems.


Define "perk" because what I think are "perks" are not necessarily perceived as such by the opposite sex.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Not proud of this but guys got pretty much whatever they wanted when dating me. Or just being alone with me.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I like to cook, and I'm good at it, so anyone who dates me will be eating well. I'm generally a happy person, so I always greet my partner with a smile, and I seem to have a calming/positive effect on men... I tend to make my partners happier in general. I'm GGG with a high sex drive, and I'm adventurous... I tend to wear out the men that I date, but they don't seem to mind! I'm smart, funny, and pretty, so I'm generally just pleasant to be around... I have been told, on more than one occasion, that I am delightful and charming. I am also very affectionate with my partner outside of the bedroom, so he always feels cared for and special.

ETA: And I have the @SunCMars endorsement as the perfect woman, so there's that, too, LOL


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

FeministInPink said:


> I like to cook, and I'm good at it, so anyone who dates me will be eating well. I'm generally a happy person, so I always greet my partner with a smile, and I seem to have a calming/positive effect on men... I tend to make my partners happier in general. I'm GGG with a high sex drive, and I'm adventurous... I tend to wear out the men that I date, but they don't seem to mind! I'm smart, funny, and pretty, so I'm generally just pleasant to be around... I have been told, on more than one occasion, that I am delightful and charming. I am also very affectionate with my partner outside of the bedroom, so he always feels cared for and special.
> 
> ETA: And I have the @SunCMars endorsement as the perfect woman, so there's that, too, LOL


Don’t forget that you’re also a great singer.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

leec said:


> as we have had red flags , what about perks of dating you?
> 
> i would say i will buy you anything you want (not over pricey though} and i am a good listener so i will spend hours listening to all your problems.


I enjoy being totally dependent of my patner and an almost claustrophobic private life, so if the poor man is independent and too outgoing I think he might feel trapped with me.

I am possessive and pacient until i lose my temper, but when i do lose it just dont ever come near me again or i'll reach the roof, please.

I enjoy reading and studying a bit, so when I start talking about the subject im into right now i might seem like a lunatic.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> Don’t forget that you’re also a great singer.


Here hear!:grin2:


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Don’t forget that you’re also a great singer.





ConanHub said:


> Here hear!:grin2:


Thanks you 

I didn't forget! I just don't know that this is universally considered a perk 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Not for the faint hearted


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

maquiscat said:


> I think the idea of the question is you are no longer married or widowed and ready to start dating again.
> 
> Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


So maybe one of my perks is an attitude of not following the crowd


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*For an old fart like Arb?

I'd largely have to say what about a sense of "ingrained loyalty?" ~ and that's for just about as long as you'd be willing to accept it! *


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

moon7 said:


> I enjoy reading and studying a bit, so when I start talking about the subject im into right now *i might seem like a lunatic.*


Hence, your name, apt it is, Moon7. :smile2:

Moon in Libra? 
Moon in the 7th?

:surprise:


TT 1-


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> Hence, your name, apt it is, Moon7. :smile2:
> 
> Moon in Libra?
> Moon in the 7th?
> ...


I always wanted my dates to be like the moon. 
Come out at night and disappear by morning.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> moon7 said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy reading and studying a bit, so when I start talking about the subject im into right now *i might seem like a lunatic.*
> ...


Nah, no fancy. Moon from Sailor Moon (an old japanese animation from when i was a kid) and 7 because i like uneven numbers.

I was half asleep and i though it were "red flags about dating you", idk why. Hahaha


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Perks:

Relatively mentally stable e I enjoy listening.
Semi-professional cook (from italian to sushi, chinese, japanese, african, latin american, some traditional cordon bleu (nothing of modern french stuff), cakes and candies, pies, breads, friend everything, seafood, different meats from different animals, infinite side dishes, and I HATE WHEN PEOPLE COOK MEET AND SALAD, thats not food. So i enjoy good food, and i basically use all the different pans possible and the oven).
Ive read a bit about everything (seriously, i have a mini library), so i can probably hold a conversation.
Enjoy the quiet life.
I have hobbies (can i include this?).
I dont drink and dont take pictures of food or selfies (no instagram, snapchat and stuff).


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Personal said:


> Tremendous sex.


I saw the thread, and wondered how long till this answer popped up. 

It was inevitable and took about a millisecond, there it was !!

Outstanding !! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

notmyjamie said:


> I've never worn a "sexy nurse" costume. To be honest, I've found a lot of guys find my scrubs way sexier for some reason. There is something about a nurse...maybe it's because the "first" nurses were, in fact, prostitutes. I get hit on way more if I'm wearing the scrubs.


I get that.

To me it's because the scrubs are very thin material, or can be.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Personal said:
> 
> 
> > Tremendous sex.
> ...


I thought the same haha


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

In no particular order.

Financially solid, not stingy, don't mind spending money here and there. Hard worker, good father I'm told.
I've been told physically attractive, tall, broad shoulders, and funny, good sense of humor. 

Socially comfortable, "can be taken anywhere". Live in the white collar world but somewhat a ******* still, like to take dates from dinner and dancing to moonlight walks down by the water, other times rodeos, fishing, other times fine dining and a walk through city night life.

A date is all about the woman, I listen and truly hear her as she speaks, she never pays for dinner unless she's planned a treat she wants to get for us.

If the signs are there I'm a hand holder and enjoy pda if she's a hugger and likes to sit in my lap.
I'm good at reading body language for some reason, that I can't take credit for except I make it a point to pay close attention when we're together. 

Very independent, secure in my sense of self, disagreements don't send me spiraling over the edge.

Good at sex, had to close with that. Just love women, and it shows. ❤


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

You'll be treated to "the good life" and be noticed.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

moon7 said:


> Perks:
> 
> Relatively mentally stable e I enjoy listening.
> Semi-professional cook (from italian to sushi, chinese, japanese, african, latin american, some traditional cordon bleu (nothing of modern french stuff), cakes and candies, pies, breads, friend everything, seafood, different meats from different animals, infinite side dishes, and I HATE WHEN PEOPLE COOK MEET AND SALAD, thats not food. So i enjoy good food, and i basically use all the different pans possible and the oven).
> ...


You had me at semi professional cook!:grin2:


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> You had me at semi professional cook!<a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" ></a>


I really thought the best one was "mmentally stable". But maybe unstable people say they are stable too.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

moon7 said:


> I really thought the best one was "mmentally stable". But maybe unstable people say they are stable too.


Just being honest, good food covers a multitude of shortcomings! Mentally stable is a bonus!:wink2:


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Socially comfortable, "can be taken anywhere".


Once? >


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> OK, but I know that if anything happened to my husband I am not going to date/marry again. I saw the question as theoretical. :smile2:


I wish I had a dollar for every time I heard this from someone who later went on to date and marry someone else. This includes several elderly.

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> moon7 said:
> 
> 
> > I really thought the best one was "mmentally stable". But maybe unstable people say they are stable too.
> ...


I cant argue with that.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Andy1001 said:


> Once? >


Or more, if I like the, ahem, experience 😘😘😋😋


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Now, I did leave out what may be a drawback for some. I'm not alway predictable and get a wild hair now and then. 

And things almost always go awry if someone tells me "you better not".

I'm working on that. But hey I'm not dead yet !!😉😉😉


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

maquiscat said:


> I wish I had a dollar for every time I heard this from someone who later went on to date and marry someone else. This includes several elderly.
> 
> Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


I have had two marriages the first 25 years and this one 14 years so far(and hopefully many many more). I am in my 60's and have no desire to marry again should my husband die first. So no I won't be marrying again. No man could match him anyway. :smile2:


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I can say, if I die first and my DW decides to marry again, I'm all for it. I'd want her to be happy either way.

If he turns out to be a bad H, I'll get him, dead or not.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I get that.
> 
> To me it's because the scrubs are very thin material, or can be.


I was told at work today that I am "gorgeous...your curves are just beautiful" The only difference is that I am wearing my scrub pants with a fitted top. It must just be the way they fall. I was speechless and laughed inside remembering this thread. :grin2:


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Hubba hubba. 

A hot nurse!

Never mind, I just slipped a bit there.

I'm abashed.

😘😘🙄🙄


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I can say, if I die first and my DW decides to marry again, I'm all for it. I'd want her to be happy either way.
> 
> If he turns out to be a bad H, I'll get him, dead or not.


One of my best friends used to say the same thing...if anything happened to her she'd want her husband to get remarried and be happy. And if the woman was not good to him, she'd haunt her from the grave. Sadly, my friend died suddenly at age 42 about 10 years ago. Her husband remarried about 2 years ago and his wife is a wonderful woman...we are all relieved. If anyone could accomplish a true haunting, it would be this woman. :grin2: It's been wonderful to see him happy again.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

maquiscat said:


> I wish I had a dollar for every time I heard this from someone who later went on to date and marry someone else. This includes several elderly.
> 
> Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk



Yep I said it myself and here I am getting married. I would owe you that dollar :grin2:


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Honest
Hard working
Loyal to a fault
Great communicator
Great cook
Never bothered doing house work so do more than my fair share
I wear a uniform every day to work which apparently many women like


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

“A good man is hard to find, a hard man is a good find”

My penis still works at almost six decades of life. Other than that, nothing, no perks. “Garp”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> “A good man is hard to find, a hard man is a good find”
> 
> My penis still works at almost six decades of life. Other than that, nothing, no perks. “Garp”.
> 
> ...


This is perfect!:laugh::grin2:


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Perk: You will live in interesting times. 

Red flag: same as above


----------



## Sukisue1234 (Jan 17, 2018)

Fun, loving, love to make u laugh, great sex, great cook,loves the outdoors and dancing in the moonlight, why else is there???😊


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Women love kids right? I'm just a great big ol kid.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Women love kids right? I'm just a great big ol kid.


Speaking of dates, I'm in DFW this weekend and the next. Got time for that brew?


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Women love kids right? I'm just a great big ol kid.


Not sure that's a perk, LOL

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> Speaking of dates, I'm in DFW this weekend and the next. Got time for that brew?


Driving to my Mom's tomorrow, wont be back until Sunday. Next weekend is golden though. I work, but I'm always off by 7ish now at the latest. Shoot I'm almost done with my route already and it's not even 1pm yet. Keeps threatening to rain so I'm hauling ass trying to get done. I would have been done already but SMU route.... I probably spend an hour total just staring at the women. 5 minutes here, 5 minutes there. Its wild how oblivious these college dudes are. They are steady staring at their phones while walking around and I'm just going "dude. What is possibly better on that phone than what is walking all around you right now?"


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

FeministInPink said:


> Not sure that's a perk, LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


You dont like to play hide and seek and watch cartoons? I don't believe you if you say "no"


----------



## HorseShowMom (Oct 7, 2019)

Oh yay! What a fun, positive thread! I’ll play 😁

Let’s see... I’m an excellent cook, I’m very kind and have excellent manners, I’m brave, I’m strong, I’m not needy, whiny, or lazy. I’m fair. I am honest and sincere. I can stack two tons of hay in under an hour without help (though I do sweat and swear). I’m handy- can fix and maintain most of my own household/car/tractor stuff. I love kids. I love pets. I love fishing and everything outdoors, so won’t hassle a guy who wants to do “guy stuff”... I love a challenge and am always good for a little friendly competition. I have a positive attitude and can easily find something to smile about, even on the worst day (it’s usually pretty contagious... that might be the best part!)

Jeez... I’ll shut up now... sounds like I love me some me 🤣

But anyway, sometimes it’s nice to take inventory of our good qualities rather than the areas we’re struggling with. Thanks, OP!


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh my heavens...how much time do all y'all have?

I am a living hobbit: short, cute, home-loving, food-loving, brew-loving, salt-of-the-earth kind of gal. I am physically small, except in one exceptional place that keeps me afloat if I fall into water. I am not thin, in that "come give me a hug" and I feel warm and soft kind of way. I'm built to play. I played softball in HS and still have the thighs to prove it. I have two tattoos.

Mentally, I am smart. I learn quickly. I'm curious. And I am witty with just the right dash of sarcasm. I love puns and word jokes, and I confess I also like dirty jokes and those groaners (like Chuck Norris Jokes!). I'm fairly rational and fairly mentally healthy, and I have a pretty good memory remembering facts and "good memories" but I forget disagreements easily because I let them go. 

Emotionally, I am very easy-going, very even-keeled, and very happy. I just enjoy life, even when it's hard--there is joy! What can I say? I've been through enough to be very empathetic, and I tend to probably feel a little too much if I don't watch myself. It takes me a long time to truly get angry. I am more or less peaceful and gentle, and I care about people. 

Socially, I'm an introvert who LOVES people, so I make the effort to be social with others even though it exhausts me. I don't go out every night. I pick certain, select people whom I trust and like, and I connect. I smile easily. I have a spirtual life and promote others in their spirituality. I have close friends, friends, and acquaintances. I get along well with family and relatives...not too much drama there. 

Financially, I'm not rich by any stretch, but I'm not terrible either. I'm self-sustaining and I live within my means. I don't expect anyone to necessarily "pay my way" because I want to contribute, but I don't freak out if someone pays for a date either!  I don't have debt; I have an okay credit score (better than average); and I don't hide money or mess with it like some folks do. I save up and buy it--I don't lease. 

Finally, I look at my own self when things are rough. I can admit when I'm wrong. I love dogs and cats. I grew up on a farm so hard work is okay by me. I like a beer and a football game. I like winter. And I LOVE children and grandchildren!


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I can give an extensive breakdown of all 79 episodes of Star Trek and extensively cite their social, political, scientific, and philosophical ramifications.

Some people say that’s sexy. My wife isn’t one of them.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Marduk said:


> I can give an extensive breakdown of all 79 episodes of Star Trek and extensively cite their social, political, scientific, and philosophical ramifications.
> 
> Some people say that’s sexy. My wife isn’t one of them.


Yeah but can you do the same for The Next Generation??? :grin2:


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

notmyjamie said:


> Yeah but can you do the same for The Next Generation??? :grin2:


TNG was amazing. 

But I don’t think it changed the world. TOS did.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

No perks at all. <Licks Eyebrows>.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Marduk said:


> I can give an extensive breakdown of all 79 episodes of Star Trek and extensively cite their social, political, scientific, and philosophical ramifications.
> 
> Some people say that’s sexy. My wife isn’t one of them.


Which timeline? Traditional or Reboot? 

~A fellow trekker


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Whoever dates me will NEVER be bored.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Affaircare said:


> Which timeline? Traditional or Reboot?
> 
> ~A fellow trekker


Young Teri Garr. Mini-shift, Go-Go boots, whatever.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

leec said:


> as we have had red flags , what about perks of dating you?
> 
> i would say i will buy you anything you want (not over pricey though} and i am a good listener so i will spend hours listening to all your problems.


Well, I can cook my ass off...is that a perk?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Marduk said:


> I can give an extensive breakdown of all 79 episodes of Star Trek and extensively cite their social, political, scientific, and philosophical ramifications.
> 
> Some people say that’s sexy. My wife isn’t one of them.


I'd date you!>


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Numb26 said:


> leec said:
> 
> 
> > as we have had red flags , what about perks of dating you?
> ...


Yes it is! I love it when someone cooks for me. Makes me so grateful! 

I can cook but it’s not something I enjoy so I rarely cook for myself. I would cook for a man but lately it hasn’t been an issue, usually go to their place and they cook for me or we go out.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Affaircare said:


> Which timeline? Traditional or Reboot?
> 
> ~A fellow trekker


Reboot timeline jumped the shark with Darkness. 

It’s just a kids action movie series now.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Ask my husband 🤣


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I asked this before but what exactly constitutes a perk?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Lila said:


> I asked this before but what exactly constitutes a perk?


You and I each have 2 perks I can think of! :grin2:

For me, I think the main perk of dating me is that I’m just fun to be around. I’ll think of fun things to do, fun things to talk about, and I’m a happy positive person who will make you feel good about yourself.

And my race car, that’s kind of a perk. But I only bring that out for special boyfriends, not just a date.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Intensity while at times being laid back is both a perk and a negative for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Lila said:
> 
> 
> > I asked this before but what exactly constitutes a perk?
> ...


Lol, I think most women have those two perks you're thinking about. 😄

I was thinking perks are bonuses or things outside "normal" expectations.... Pluses/advantages. But maybe that's a different word I'm thinking of?


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Nothing, really.......


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Lila said:


> Lol, I think most women have those two perks you're thinking about.
> 
> I was thinking perks are bonuses or things outside "normal" expectations.... Pluses/advantages. But maybe that's a different word I'm thinking of?


Yes, I think that's it. Things about you or dating you that someone wouldn't necessarily get by dating someone else.

That's why I mentioned being fun. Most of the guys I have dated have commented about that and said they appreciated how much positive energy and fun swirls around me.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification @Faithful Wife. 

so I think one of the perks of dating me would be that they'd have a fluent Spanish interpreter on demand. My French and Portuguese need some dusting off but in an emergency situation I think I could get the message across.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes, I think that's it. Things about you or dating you that someone wouldn't necessarily get by dating someone else.
> 
> That's why I mentioned being fun. Most of the guys I have dated have commented about that and said they appreciated how much positive energy and fun swirls around me.


Beware... that’s commonly what guys look for from a manic pixie dream girl that you have a 2-3 month fling with. I know guys that look to just date those kinds of girls because it’s fun and easy and spontaneous and sexual... and temporary. 

If you’re looking for something permanent you might want to reign in that kind of energy a little, lest you attract those kinds of dudes. 

I know, I’ve been that guy.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Marduk said:


> Beware... that’s commonly what guys look for from a manic pixie dream girl that you have a 2-3 month fling with. I know guys that look to just date those kinds of girls because it’s fun and easy and spontaneous and sexual... and temporary.
> 
> If you’re looking for something permanent you might want to reign in that kind of energy a little, lest you attract those kinds of dudes.
> 
> I know, I’ve been that guy.


Ha ha! No worries, they don't know how fun I am until they have been around for awhile. It isn't on my sleeve quite like that and I make no one any promises about my funness on early dates.

The biggest lover of my fun-ness is my exh, and he and I are still very close friends who hang out often and damn do we have fun together! And we are no longer sexual towards each other, so I mean just the actual fun. 

The last guy who I just ended things with, he was nice but he wasn't actually very fun (in my kind of way) and did not really get to see my fun side. Not sure he would have even thought of it as fun if he did see it because he just wasn't like that.

But I know you are having my back here. :x


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Lila said:


> Thanks for the clarification @Faithful Wife.
> 
> so I think one of the perks of dating me would be that they'd have a fluent Spanish interpreter on demand. My French and Portuguese need some dusting off but in an emergency situation I think I could get the message across.


OMG, I would love to learn spanish but you need someone around to talk to while you are learning it. That would be so great, IMO!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

A scarier list would be what are the down sides of dating you? I'd be afraid to make that list here. :laugh:


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> A scarier list would be what are the down sides of dating you? I'd be afraid to make that list here. <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" ></a>


You want me to start it? 

Lol, I think what you'll find is one person's down side is another person's perk.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Lila said:


> You want me to start it?
> 
> Lol, I think what you'll find is one person's down side is another person's perk.


You can start it but I won't answer! :corkysm60:


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't self deprecate, and I fill all your check boxes.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

StillSearching said:


> I don't self deprecate, and I fill all your check boxes.


For clarification, what are all *my* check boxes?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> Ha ha! No worries, they don't know how fun I am until they have been around for awhile. It isn't on my sleeve quite like that and I make no one any promises about my funness on early dates.
> 
> The biggest lover of my fun-ness is my exh, and he and I are still very close friends who hang out often and damn do we have fun together! And we are no longer sexual towards each other, so I mean just the actual fun.
> 
> ...


Just want you to avoid someone like me 20 years ago.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Marduk said:


> Just want you to avoid someone like me 20 years ago.


Yes, that's why I avoid dating men who are 20 years younger than me. Although they do try!! :wink2: Just kidding there, I know you have my back. But also, super young dudes (like I assume you were 20 years ago) have a much different agenda than people I'm dating now.

I'm old, Marduk. I'm pretty aware of what dudes are up to, what they are interested in and why. But also, I'm quite smart. I know it isn't very obvious sometimes. :nerd:

I have never been "used" like that. In fact it is almost always me who breaks up with people and usually they don't want to let me go. 

I am not easy to get to know actually. My fun manic pixie doesn't come out until a lot of things have already been established. It is not a part of me that anyone could yank around. I'm a lot more solid than that. 

Frankly, men my age all want to get married!! Which is scarier to me than guys who just want a few months of fun.

You could ask the one guy from TAM I have been on a date with and find out what his impression is of me, and ask if I seem like someone men could bull**** their way into my pants or not. :grin2:


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> For clarification, what are all *my* check boxes?


[] sex
[] sex
[] sex
[] sex
[] can cook
[] sex
[] sex
[] sex
[] open minded about recreational drugs
[] sex
[] has lots of free time for sex
[] open minded about an extensive sexual past but will never ask for a threesome
[] sex
[] doesn't snore, kind to animals, likes long walks, didn’t vote for Trump, LGBT friendly, pays his taxes

Ok I added that last one myself.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah, I don't care if they pay their taxes. Ha!


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes, that's why I avoid dating men who are 20 years younger than me. Although they do try!! :wink2: Just kidding there, I know you have my back. But also, super young dudes (like I assume you were 20 years ago) have a much different agenda than people I'm dating now.
> 
> I'm old, Marduk. I'm pretty aware of what dudes are up to, what they are interested in and why. But also, I'm quite smart. I know it isn't very obvious sometimes. :nerd:
> 
> ...


It’s not about the age. I know myself, and if I found myself single again at my age, I’d probably rebound quite a bit and break some hearts in the process. And if I came across someone kicking out the manic pixie dream girl vibe, I’d be all over that, even if it burned both of us out. 

I’m very glad I’m married. 

I just want to make sure you find the right guy for you that’s also in the right place in his life. Timing and intention are everything.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Marduk said:


> It’s not about the age. I know myself, and if I found myself single again at my age, I’d probably rebound quite a bit and break some hearts in the process. And if I came across someone kicking out the manic pixie dream girl vibe, I’d be all over that, even if it burned both of us out.
> 
> I’m very glad I’m married.
> 
> I just want to make sure you find the right guy for you that’s also in the right place in his life. Timing and intention are everything.


I think I will find the right guy. But it is a long process. I'm working my way through it.

Re: manic pixie girls...oddly enough, when I am dating women, that is usually the only type of woman who even notices me. I seem totally straight I suppose, so most gay and bi women literally don't give me a second glance (until I make a move or something, then some will respond). But the manic pixies see me from a mile away and openly flirt with me. That used to freak my ex-h out. I've never dated or slept with one. I have made out with a couple of them. They loves themselves some FW for some reason, but I'm not really into that. It's weird how bold and forward they are. Worse than men!


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> I think I will find the right guy. But it is a long process. I'm working my way through it.
> 
> Re: manic pixie girls...oddly enough, when I am dating women, that is usually the only type of woman who even notices me. I seem totally straight I suppose, so most gay and bi women literally don't give me a second glance (until I make a move or something, then some will respond). But the manic pixies see me from a mile away and openly flirt with me. That used to freak my ex-h out. I've never dated or slept with one. I have made out with a couple of them. They loves themselves some FW for some reason, but I'm not really into that. It's weird how bold and forward they are. Worse than men!


What they lack in skill, they make up for with enthusiasm. 

But then they want to go dance in a fountain or free the whales or something.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Marduk said:


> What they lack in skill, they make up for with enthusiasm.
> 
> But then they want to go dance in a fountain or free the whales or something.


There is not really anything about them that is attractive or interesting to me. But I can see why they are a bunch of fun for you and lots of other dudes. I have some friends like this. Even as friends, I get sick of them sometimes and don't want to hang out with them if they are in manic mode. That is a much different type of energy than I have.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> The last guy who I just ended things with, he was nice but he wasn't actually very fun (in my kind of way) and did not really get to see my fun side. Not sure he would have even thought of it as fun if he did see it because he just wasn't like that.


Yeah, I am another of those who doesn't really like "fun". I've just been and added that to my "downsides" post. If you are looking for someone to bring the fun, it's not me. 

I'm not sure I have any special perks.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Marduk said:


> [] sex
> [] sex
> [] sex
> [] sex
> ...


Tells me a lot about you.....


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> There is not really anything about them that is attractive or interesting to me. But I can see why they are a bunch of fun for you and lots of other dudes. I have some friends like this. Even as friends, I get sick of them sometimes and don't want to hang out with them if they are in manic mode. That is a much different type of energy than I have.


When you’re in a dark place, and someone is just an endlessly lit lighthouse, they’re very appealing. Great to stop you from thinking about everything wrong with your life. Very easy to get in the sack. Also very easy to get over, because they never actually get sad when you dump them, and they end up just being exhausting.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Gosh...this is almost like a bragging thread LoL...lets see...how alpha am I :rofl: all kidding aside, I would say I am kind beyond belief, kind of funny too if you're quirky like me, I have been told I am handsome by at least one woman outside my own mother so I am going to go ahead and assume that its true LoL. If you've got the time I will take you on one elaborate getaway a month, I am also a very good listener and empathetic. Hmmmm...regarding sex thats a tricky one...does anyone really know how good or bad they might be? I have had former lovers come back again...sometimes after years (and sadly even if they were married)...just for the sex. But most of all I am just fun and don't take myself too seriously....that plus I'm loaded....but I don't act like it. I guess that makes me a catch. But...I am very taken right now with a woman that worked her butt off to help bring me out of my post marriage depression. I was lost in my guilt....for years, finally coming out of it. I can see me and her being together for a very long time. For the first time I am content to be with one person, and not wonder what else is out there.


----------

